# 9th tee



## Vitran (Apr 9, 2006)

fixed thanks


----------



## JEJ (Jan 23, 2005)

I had no problems recently using PayPal to purchase the Cachecard about 2 weeks ago. So, there must be something unusual going on. I understand your frustration, but I think that it will work out for you.


----------



## Vitran (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks again


----------

